# Browning Hi Power vs FN



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

is the browning hi power made by FN now, does the name browning appear on the gun. How does the FN match up to the CZ 75. I'm leaning twords the FN MARK 111 9mm if it is equal to the CZ


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Browning P35 was always made by FN. Calling it a "Browning" was always something of a stretch, since John Browning died while developing the pistol. The original Browning design was rather unlike what we now know as a P35/Hi-Power. 

The P35 was mainly designed by Dieudonne Saive, the FN engineer who also designed the FAL battle rifle. FN produced the gun, along with various licensed and unlicensed copies. The company called "Browning" is a subsidiary of FN.

The CZ75 has double-action capability the P35 lacks, but is not quite as slim and compact as the P35. The CZ75 is more reliable and less expensive. P35 magazines are less expensive and easier to find, and P35 holsters are more common.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Mike,

Your reply begs the question: In what area does the P35 suffer in reliability?

Dave


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks mike for the info, now i understand a bit better.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The CZ75 is more reliable


_These comments are specific to products made by Česká zbrojovka Uherský Brod... results with CZ75 clones may vary_

Actually CZ75 reliability is inconsistent depending on which batch of springs was used in the manufacture of each gun.

There have been frequent cases in of weak springs resulting in FTF/FTEs. CZ75 SP-01 variants most affected.
The most common upgrade with CZ75 is spring replacement.

Get one with good springs and CZ75s are pretty much 'bulletproof.' Upgrade springs and you can make them that way.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

P35s have varied in quality of manufacture since WWII. Some work great, some don't. Anyway, the P35 is an old design, and modern pistols generally function more reliably than old pistols.

I don't know a great deal about spring replacements for CZ75s. My wife's 75B works brilliantly, as have all the other 75s and their derivatives that I've fired and seen fired. I can't say the same for the many P35s I've seen. They're sort of hit and miss.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Mike,

You are welcome to be my guest and fire any/all of my HPs. They are "stock" and each has the Mag disconnect installed. Also, I inspect each before I buy to eliminate the beaters. They just do not malfunction and they just go where they are pointed.

In fact, you bring your best "modern" 9mm handgun (un-modified, of course) and we'll have a trial.

At your convenience, Dave


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

No need to get defensive - it's just a gun. As I said above, some P35s work great. Some manifestly don't, which is one reason we have various gunsmiths specializing in P35 work. I've shot P35s that work well, and those that work are nice little guns. 

I don't doubt that your P35s work well, just as lots of guys have 1911s that are 100% reliable, and I am pleased you have reliable guns. But the chances of getting a 100% reliable modern pistol are higher (than a reliable P35) based on what I've seen at various shooting courses and many pistol matches.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Mike,

Not being defensive, just being positive about how nice an old design, all metal handgun can be. I've never had a problem with any of my FN/B HPs. All are "out of the box" and all are good. 

I am somewhat confused by the 1911s, however. I would like to have one but have a hard time selecting a "good" one not needing to be modified. I am under the impression that you buy one and then find some Smith that will make it operable/reliable. Or, if you are lucky, the one you buy may work OK without the Smith. 

Now, I have, use and enjoy some modern handguns: SIGs, Walthers, HKs, and Berettas. Some are even "plastic". All work well and each has it's good points and some not so good points. In my hands, however, none compare to the P35s. 

And, I carry a SIG with CT Grips. Go figure.


----------

